# Forge of Empires?



## Tim1974 (14. April 2017)

Hallo,

hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit "Forge of Empires"?

Ich suche ja schon lange nach Ersatz für "Command & Conquer 3", habe bisher aber nie ein Browsergame gespielt.
Wenn man "Forge of Empires" jetzt mit den fest installierten Spielen wie "C&C 3, 4" oder "Star Craft 2" usw. vergleicht, im Hinblick auf Spieltiefe, Grafik, Spielspaß, Langzeitmotivation, wie schneidet es dann Eurer Meinung nach ab?

Läuft "Forge of Empires" auch auf älterer Hardware wie meinem i3-2100 mit 4 GB RAM und iGPU in 1080p flüssig, oder wird es im Laufe der Zeit ruckelig oder gar unspielbar langsam werden?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## -Ultima- (16. April 2017)

Von solchen F2P oder P2W-Spielen würde ich die Finger lassen. 



> wird es im Laufe der Zeit ruckelig oder gar unspielbar langsam werden?



Definitiv. 
Du kannst dir ja mal den offiziellen Youtube-Kanal vom Entwickler ansehen. 
Da ist kein Video von FoE wo nicht irgendwie langsam ist oder ruckelt 
Forge of Empires - The Modern Era! - YouTube


----------



## Tim1974 (16. April 2017)

Die Grafik finde ich sieht ja echt gut aus, erstrecht für so ein Browsergame.

Was mich neben dem eventuellen Ruckeln noch interessieren würde, sind solche Games eventuell ein Sicherheitsrisiko für den PC, also daß man gehackt wird oder ähnliches?
Besteht die Möglichkeit einer Kostenfalle, falls man sich da einen Account anlegt und versehentlich was falsches klickt oder der Account gehackt wird, daß also jemand auf die eigenen Kosten dort einkauft, oder so?


----------



## Illuminatus17 (26. April 2017)

Ich kenne zwar die von dir genannten Spiele nicht, aber FoE ist ein ganz nettes Spiel nebenbei.
Die Grafiken sind wirklich klasse und auch sonst ist das Spiel echt gelungen. 
Natürlich kann man sich mittels Echtgeld Spielvorteile erkaufen oder schneller voran kommen, aber das ist nicht wirklich essentiell. Man kann auch Spaß haben, ohne Geld zu investieren und kommt in gleicher Zeit voran.

Ich spiele hauptsächlich mit dem Smartphone über die App, da ich nicht so oft zuhause bin und es läuft bestens.

Die Events sind zwar zum Teil sehr stark darauf ausgelegt, Geld zu investieren, aber man wird nicht dazu genötigt.

Probier es einfach mal aus, du kannst da nicht's falsch machen.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. April 2017)

Wir wird denn da mit Echtgeld bezahlt? Per Kreditkarte oder Prepaid-Karte?
Oder anders gefragt, muß man Kontodaten oder realen Namen und Adresse bei Anmeldung oder Nutzung des Spieles angeben?


----------



## Illuminatus17 (27. April 2017)

Es handelt sich um ein Browsergame und Innogames ist einer der größten Publisher für Diese Art von Spielen weltweit, die sind seriös. Ich spiele seit ende 09 Spiele von Innogames und hatte noch nie ein Problem.

Bei der Anmeldung musst du nur deine EMailadresse angeben, Spielnamen auswählen und ein Passwort festlegen. Mehr nicht. Keine Konto-/Handy-/Adressdaten.

Du kannst echtes Geld einsetzen, um schneller voran zu kommen, musst es aber nicht. Ein großteil der Spielerschaft spielt gänzlich ohne Einsatz von echtem Geld. Es dauert halt etwas länger und ein paar Gebäude kannst du nicht bauen, aber das ist irrelevant.


----------



## LightDemon (17. Mai 2017)

Ist es denn nicht wie bei travian und Konsorten, dass man von den Echtgeldspielern irgendwann militärisch überrollt wird?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Mai 2017)

Mein Opa hat den Müll gespielt, hab ihm direkt davon abgeraten... Echt Geld hier, echt Geld da. Leicht übertrieben, und dient natürlich nur einem Zweck. Geld ausgeben damit man schneller seine Gebäude/Einheiten hat.


----------



## x-Baron-x (11. Juni 2017)

hi leutz

bevor ich ein thread aufmache,wollte ich fragen, ob mein laptop ( intel pentium processor su4100 1.3 ghz + intel gma 4500 mhd grafik ) forge of empires packt ?
welche online bzw browserspiele würde es den packen ( habe nie online gespielt blutiger anfänger ). LoL auf jedenfall geht nicht. denke WoW bestimmt auch nicht. suche shooter und nicht so sehr kampflastige strategiespiele gern auch ältere. aber kommt mir bitte nicht mit tetris oder pacman !

also ich hab zwar hier ein paar threads gesehen, das meiste stimmt so nicht , wenns um spiele geht !

das ding packt wohl ältere spiele ! für die die dasselbe problem habe

call of duty 1 + 2
age of empires 1 ( zwei und drei muss ich noch probieren)
spellforce
age of mythology
stronghold 1 (die anderen müssen noch ausprobiert werden )
rise of nation
anno 1602 ( die anderen müssen noch ausprobiert werden )
fifa manager 2010 ( spielt ein kollege und sagt es geht gut )


----------



## Illuminatus17 (13. Juni 2017)

Forge of Empires schaffst du locker, das ist quasi nix.

Als Shooter kann ich dir 'Dirty Bomb' empfehlen. Gibt's kostenlos auf Steam.


----------



## Einspieler2018 (18. März 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit "Forge of Empires"?
> 
> ...



Ich bin vor einer längeren Zeit auf Forge of Empires gestoßen, weil ich Strategiespiele mag und mein Lieblingsstrategiespiel leider nicht in Mobilversion gibt. Anfangs dachte ich, bei FoE handelt es sich um ein Strategie- und Aufbauspiel, nach vielen Monaten Spieldauer und Aktivität im FoE-Forum habe ich jedoch das eigentliche Genre erkannt, auf dem der Schwerpunkt -mittlerweile- liegt: Glücksspiel.

Es kommt daher in Form von „Events“, die zwar neben dem Grundspiel laufen, jedoch vom Umfang her das Grundspiel nahezu verdrängen bzw. bedingt durch die Verlosung von Spielinhalten sehr großen Einfluss auf das Grundspiel haben. Bei diesen Events werden diverse Mechaniken bereitgestellt, bei denen unter Zufallseinfluss Spielinhalte erspielt werden können. Passend dazu erfolgt aufdringliche Werbung für Geldeinsatz (Geld wird für den Kauf der Ingame-Währung benötigt), um seine Chancen auf Spielinhalte bei diesen Glücksspielen zu erhöhen.

In der Community (siehe Feedback im offiziellen Forum) wird dieses Übermaß an Glücksspielelementen mehrheitlich kritisiert. Es ist auch stellenweise von einzelnen Spielern die Rede, die Tausende von Euro aufgrund dieser Glücksspielmechaniken in das Spiel gesteckt haben.

Nun muss ich zugeben, dass ich vor FoE nichts mit Free2pay-Spielen am Hut hatte, sondern Festpreisspiele gespielt habe. Dennoch bin ich erschrocken und rückblickend auch verärgert darüber, vom Spieleanbieter so sehr hinters Licht geführt worden zu sein. Glücksspiel sollte auch als Glücksspiel und nicht als harmlose Aufbaustrategie beworben werden!

Vor allem Minderjährige sollten (wenn überhaupt) nur mit größter Vorsicht zu diesem Spiel greifen!


----------



## amdahl (18. März 2018)

Derartige Games sind ausnahmslos als nach dem Vorbild einer Skinner-Box designt. Mit dem Ziel aus dem Teil der Spielerschaft möglichst viel Geld rauszupressen der zu Suchtverhalten neigt.
Dass dieser Trend mittlerweile auch zu den Vollpreistiteln übergeschwappt ist zeigt nur wie effektiv das ist und wie viel Geld damit gescheffelt werden kann.


----------

